# Heat while pregnant?



## Gone_Riding (Mar 11, 2013)

How common is it for a mare to come into heat while pregnant? Like the month following first time bred. My mare is definitely pregnant, but she's showing signs early. Her mom normally carried late and only took one time breeding every time, so I don't know if my girl's early or on time. She was only covered once in April last year and three times in May.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 11, 2013)

Ask my mare, she'll tell you its completely acceptable for a mare to come into season while pregnant. While there was a stallion within 100meters she'd come into heat every three weeks.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys for letting me know!


----------

